# jmtpfs - mount from thunar?

## grant123

I'm using jmtpfs to mount my Galaxy Nexus, but I'd like to be able to mount it with one click in thunar like I do with USB mass storage devices.  Is this an mtpfs or thunar deficiency?

----------

## grant123

Does anyone know?

----------

## Hu

What exactly do you do to mount it in the successful case?  What steps have you previously done that allowed it to be mounted that way?

----------

## grant123

I built FUSE into the kernel, emerged jmtpfs, and:

# jmtpfs /mnt/phone

Device 0 (VID=04e8 and PID=685c) is UNKNOWN.

Please report this VID/PID and the device model to the libmtp development team

Android device detected, assigning default bug flags

# ls "/mnt/phone/Internal storage"

Alarms  Android  DCIM  Download  Movies  Music  Notifications  Pictures  Podcasts  Ringtones

# umount /mnt/phone

It would be handy (especially for my wife) to be able to do this from thunar as with a USB mass storage device.  Is that something thunar needs to do, or mtpfs?

----------

## Hu

If you can mount the device using mount and an entry in fstab, then you can modify that entry to be usable from thunar.  Since you run a separate command to cause the mount, I am unsure what steps it may be performing.  I believe that at least some FUSE-based mounts can be described via fstab.

----------

## grant123

I did some Googleing but I can't figure out what sort of entry should be made in /etc/fstab in order to allow me to use mount for this.  Does anyone know?

----------

## knecht

Sorry for wake up the dead, but are there any news on this?

Is there a DAU way of mounting mtpfs with thunar? Also using console or fstab, but need a graphical way for my wife.

----------

